# Roed Shipping Line of Tonsberg, Norway



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

Roed of Tonsberg operated a small number of ocean ships around 1900. Does anyone know if the company still exists, or what happened to it? Thank you.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Not 100% sure but I believe Hjalmar Roed were swallowed up by the Wilh. Wilhelmsen Line Group of companies. They do not appear now in any of the Norwegian Directories we have here.


----------



## Knut (Feb 22, 2006)

Roed Shipping? I suppose you mean Hjalmar Roed &Co Est.1890?
They appear on the registers with one ship, COLUMBIA b.75, in 1980 and with no vessels after 1981. Involved in R&D of a small high speed vessel in the nineties but was dissolved as a company by the end of the decade.
There was also Reidar Roeds Rederi A/S est.1933. They were the owners of M/V Belita and M/V Bernhard in 1973. Do not know what bacame of the company later, but they are not in business as of today.
Knut.
(Thumb)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Knut 
Heres info on the Belita

Vessel Name: BELITA 
Vessel ID: 500110680 
Vessel Type: Motor vessel 
Tonnage: 10,296 gross 
Owner: REIDAR ROD 
Built: 1965 
Date of Fate: 1987 
Type of Fate: Broken up 

Renamed CORAL-1974.

Heres info on Bernhard

Vessel Name: BERNHARD 
Vessel ID: 500110722 
Vessel Type: Motor vessel 
Tonnage: 10,863 gross 
Owner: REIDAR ROD 
Built: 1963 
Date of Fate: 1991 
Type of Fate: Broken up 

Renamed EXECUTIVE TRADER-1973, renamed SPLENDID BREEZE-1974, renamed RIGEL-1977, renamed BIJELA-1977, renamed MUO-1983, renamed SEA TRADITION-1984, renamed MARINE TRANSPORTER-1987.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm wondering if this company has any connection with Jan-Petter Roed. He ran the Norse Group out of Norway in the 1970s with a large fleet of tankers. However, the company collapsed due to new tankers being delivered into a poor market.

He is now in business in the U.K. operating under the name of Norse Management. They have a couple of aframax tankers plus a newbuilding programme involving a series of 1700 teu containerships.

Phil


----------



## Knut (Feb 22, 2006)

If you want to know just call him. His number is +47 33 392178.
Regards, Knut.


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Roed Line of Tonsberg, Norway*

Thanks for all the help. The Wilhelmsen suggestion seems quite plausible, and I'll try that avenue. Roed of Tonsberg had a number of sailing ships around 1890 to 1900 normally bringing wood from East Coast of USA to UK, usually to Glasgow. The company were not lucky, losing two large sailing ships in the Clyde within a few years of each other. around 1900. Thanks again.


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Information needed on "Texa" of Glasgow, sailing in 1897*

Does anyone have information on a small cargo steamer "Texa" of Glasgow which was trading in the Clyde area in 1897 ?
I know nothing else about her.
Thank you.


----------

